# Aladdin: Erster Teaser-Trailer des Live-Action-Films



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Aladdin: Erster Teaser-Trailer des Live-Action-Films* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Aladdin: Erster Teaser-Trailer des Live-Action-Films*


----------



## iago (14. Oktober 2018)

Na wird allein schon wegen meines Namensgabers geguckt. Iago ist mein Spirit-Animal


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Oktober 2018)

was ist ein live-action-film?


----------



## Do Berek (14. Oktober 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> was ist ein live-action-film?


Das Gleiche wie ein Hot-Action-Film, nur ohne hot!


----------



## Lotto (14. Oktober 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> was ist ein live-action-film?



Das Gegenteil von einem Animationsfilm bzw. es können Animationen enthalten sein aber es sind eben echte Schauspieler enthalten.
Ist halt wieder Denglisch, "Realfilm" als Begriff war halt zu uncool.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Oktober 2018)

Also n ganz normaler Film -.-


----------



## Krolgosh (15. Oktober 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Also n ganz normaler Film -.-



Na siehst, und schon klingts nicht mehr so cool.


----------

